# Hope to save someone some trouble (dead Nashua N18)



## jbythesea (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope to save people in the seacoast area some trouble. There's a Nashua N18 (the smallest one they made) for sale in Eliot Maine. It's listed as "Large Nashua" "When 1/4" steel was used" and having "Great heat output". I didn't really need one, but since it was so close to where I live, I thought it would be fun to check out. If you're looking for a stove, don't bother with this one. 

Before heading over, I asked the guy if it had any cracks or was warped etc. He said it was in great condition. No cracks or warping. He just got another stove and wanted to get rid of this one. Great! Let's check it out. Upon arriving, and seeing the stove from 10 feet, I knew otherwise. The top was deeply pitted and the whole stove had a nice thick and fresh coat of stove paint.

He then showed me a box of new stove bricks. He had taken out the old ones and "hadn't gotten around to putting in the new ones". As he was showing them to me he said that he spoke to the manufacturer to make sure that they were the correct ones. I said "You spoke to the manufacturer?" he replied "Yup" I responded "How'd you do that? They've been out of business since the 80's." He tried to cover his tracks by saying he went on the internet.

Now comes the killing blow. He had the stove in his garage conveniently turned so the light was behind it. Looking inside was impossible... unless you happened to bring a small flashlight  When I pulled it out, I saw the look on his face change. Peering inside revealed that the stove has a a 3 inch hole burned right through the baffle right into the heat exchanger/manifold. Because of the way these stoves are designed, this would be almost like burning a stove that had a 3 inch hole in the top. The sale also included the blower. With the hole in the manifold, can anyone say unforgiving, burn your house down FORGE? The thought is scary.

When I mentioned it, the guy wasn't ready to give up on the sale. He said that that's a heat shelf. It's supposed to be like that. Then immediately followed that with "you can get it welded". Well, which is it? Is it supposed to be like that or does it need to be repaired?

What I took away from the adventure was that either this guy was a total liar with a disregard for other peoples safety, or that he should not be using, selling, or doing anything else with a wood stove. The ad is still up 12 hours later btw.

Hope this helps someone. Whether it's looking at this stove or any other one. Buyer be ware.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 20, 2013)

Bummer, had a N24 in the house  for 30 years and its now in the shop, I cant imagine how you burn a hole in the baffle, my stove was the only source of heat for those 30 years so it was burnt for about 8 months of the year.
I wonder if it was burnt hot with out the blower running, that might do it.
Kinda looking for a N18 my self.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Dec 20, 2013)

What a rotten guy. You should put a follow up post on CL to alert other potential buyers let them know that this stove is not good and very dangerous.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a feeling craigslist is littered with things you should not buy from people who you should not buy from.
Sad to think some one would try and sell a damaged wood burner with out pointing out the damage.


----------



## pen (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep, try and report the post.


----------

